# PC - Fernseher



## Axor (31. Mai 2007)

Folgende Ausgangslage...

PC mit ATI Radeon X800 GTO mit 

15 Pin D-Sub VGA
DVI-I
S-Video
Ausgänge


Fernseher mit

S-VHS Video INPUT
normale Video IN in der Frontblende (gelb)

LAN Kabel zwischen den Zimmern PC<->Fernseher vorhanden.

Nun will ich mein Bild vom PC auf den Fernseher bringen.
Ich weiß nicht ob das mit den vorhandenen Anschlüssen klappt...

Bitte um Hilfe
Danke


----------



## Raubkopierer (31. Mai 2007)

Eigentlich recht simpel per Kabel. d.h. du nimmst etwa S-Video. machst dort nen Adapter auf Cinch drauf und steckst das andere Ende an den Fernseher.


----------



## AndreG (3. Juni 2007)

Oder S-Video auf Video-In an der Glotze geht auch . Ganz umständlich geht auch noch, ein VGA to Scart (bei Ebay zu finden) bringt das beste Ergebnis.

Mfg Andre


----------



## Raubkopierer (3. Juni 2007)

Sound und VGA auf Scart. den Scart überträgt alle relevanten Signale, die du natürlich auch einspeisen musst. denn nen Film vom PC aufn Fernseher kommt doof, wenn man keinen Ton hat.


----------



## Axor (3. Juni 2007)

Erstmal danke für die Antworten!

Ton würd ich sowieso über Cinch übertragen da ich damit in den Verstärker vom Sound System reingehe

also geht S-Video (PC) auf S-VHS-IN (Fernseher) ?
mich irritiert nur das VHS

der S-VHS-IN ist auf der Rückseite des Fernsehers und nicht wie der Cinch auf der Vorderseite... und alles was man nicht sieht schaut besser aus


----------



## chmee (3. Juni 2007)

S-VHS ist ein Begriff, der sich irgendwann eingebürgert hat, aber falsch ist. Trotz alledem
beschreibt es den gleichen Anschluß - MiniDin 4polig.

VGA zu Scart ist ein selten blöder Adapter, da kaum eine Grafikkarte die richtigen Signale auf 15pol. rausgibt.
Ausserdem muss ein Scart-Anschluß nicht vollbeschaltet sein. Chance auf Erfolg also etwa 0,5%.

Es gibt noch Scaler, die jedwelche VGA-Signale zu PAL-konformen Videosignalen
umformen, aber das ist hier doch ein teurer Fehlgriff, wenn die GraKa schon einen Konverter eingebaut hat.

eBay - erstes Angebot - Text:


> Hinweis: Das Kabel funktioniert nicht von VGA auf Scart um den Computer am TV anzuschließen!



Nach dem Verstrippen nicht vergessen, das Signal in den GraKa-Einstellungen anzuschalten.

mfg chmee


----------



## Raubkopierer (3. Juni 2007)

Genau. am besten die Eingänge benutzen, die für sowas vorgesehen sind. mein Fernseher hat hier z.B. nen S-Video Eingang. und im Prinzip kann man eigentlich mittels vernünftigen Adaptern von allem auf allem übertragen solange das Signal gleich bleibt. sprich: solange beide Schnittstellen das gleiche Signal benutzen und umsetzen können.


----------



## AndreG (3. Juni 2007)

chmee hat gesagt.:


> VGA zu Scart ist ein selten blöder Adapter, da kaum eine Grafikkarte die richtigen Signale auf 15pol. rausgibt.
> Ausserdem muss ein Scart-Anschluß nicht vollbeschaltet sein. Chance auf Erfolg also etwa 0,5%.



Naja also ich hab meine nach Anleitung gelötet und bisher nichts besseres gefunden. Die Wandler die man kaufen, kann sind für den Ar**** mehr auch nich. Am einfachsten ist ne Glotze mit VGA/DVI Eingang  kaufen.

Ansonsten mit S-Video zufrieden geben 

Mfg Andre


----------

